# In Search Of Help Identifying The Tricycle



## kja533 (May 30, 2016)

I have acquired this tricycle and cannot find a single identifying mark anywhere on it. It has spoked wheels, two steps in back, a wide fender on the front curved handle bars and the seat attaches to the curved frame and is narrow and curved (sort of like the old banana seats for bikes)


----------



## ridingtoy (May 30, 2016)

I'm pretty sure this is a Murray tricycle from the 1960s, at least the rear step plate has the Murray design to it. Check this site if you haven't already for some similar Murray trike photos: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/murray.php

Dave


----------



## mrg (May 30, 2016)

Maybe even 70's if seat is og


----------



## bobsbikes (May 30, 2016)

do the rear hub caps have a m on them is so def. a murry


----------

